# Best supplement without adding body fat



## Luis1983 (Jun 11, 2017)

I have tried a bunch of different supplements and nothing is working. Need help what do you recommend?


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi, Luis.  Welcome to UG.  Read the stickies, post a thread under new member introductions, and tell us about your current stats, goals, etc.
Lots of good people with helpful knowledge, but we need to know a little more about you.


----------



## ron1204 (Jun 11, 2017)

Not sure what's your goal but I'm sure food will work pretty well.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 11, 2017)

Trenbolone and DNP.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 11, 2017)

Water doesn't add body fat.

Not sure what you are asking. There are a ton of supplements that don't add body fat. Vitamins for example.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2017)

rich pianas full as fukk


----------



## Beezy (Jun 11, 2017)

BigSwolePump said:


> Water doesn't add body fat.
> 
> Not sure what you are asking. There are a ton of supplements that don't add body fat. Vitamins for example.



Lmao! I can't think of any supplements that do add body fat now that you mention it.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 11, 2017)

Cocaine and bull semen.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 12, 2017)

LNE - but there's only one place to get it & I heard he shot a man in Reno just to watch him die...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2017)

This is possibly one of the stupidest threads we have


----------



## Beezy (Jun 12, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> LNE - but there's only one place to get it & I heard he shot a man in Reno just to watch him die...



That's right! They sent him up to Folsom near the train tracks...


----------



## Solomc (Jun 12, 2017)

You could try meth. But I don't recommend it


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2017)

meth + tren + clen... jk don't do that


----------

